# Aus alt mach neu - Focus Kokanee ( 2002 )



## Sheeeeeep (25. April 2010)

*Sollte ich mich völlig im Forum geirrt haben, bitte ich diesen Thread zu verschieben.*

Hallo,

 ich wollte mit diesem Thread die "Restaurierung" meines Focus  Kokanee von 2002 dokumentieren, welche ich mit *eurer* Hilfe durchführen möchte und *auf die ich auch angewiesen bin.*
Fakt ist, dass ich Student bin, ich täglich auf mein Rad angewiesen und einen Fachmann aus finanziellen Gründen nur im Härtefall aufsuchen kann.
Leider war der letzte Winter sehr hart und hat zu einigen Schäden geführt.

So, jetzt erst einmal ein Bild vom Objekt:





Wie ihr seht, ist von der originalen Ausstattung nicht mehr viel übrig.

Nachgerüstet wurden:


eine Rock Shox Duke C
Deore Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
neue Hohlkammerfelgen mit LX-Nabe
LX V-Brakes
ein verstellbarer Vorbau
Anstehende Arbeiten:


Federgabel abschleifen und neu lackieren
Gabelzapfen ersetzen
Steuersatz ersetzen
Vorbau überprüfen -> seltsames Knacken
Tretlager ausbauen und auf Rost prüfen
Lack des Rahmens prüfen und ggf. ebenfalls abschleifen und neu lackieren
Antrieb komplett erneuern
Mantel hinten ersetzen
Laufräder zerlegen und neu lackieren

Aufgrund der Lackschäden und der darauf folgenden Oxidation des Aluminiums an der Federgabel, habe ich bereits mit dieser angefangen:









Wie ihr seht, ist der Lack richtig weggeblatzt, und das Alu fing an zu oxidieren. Daher entschied ich mich, diese abzuschleifen und neu zu lackieren. Nach etwa einer Stunde schleifen, mit 180er Schleifpapier und kaum Fortschritten, entschied ich mich etwas zu versuchen. Ich nahm ein kleines Cuttermesser und versucht den Lack von der Gabel zu schneiden und Voila`:


 
Es ging wunderbar. Selbst in verwinkelte Ecken kam man relativ gut und rein, und auf jeden Fall besser als mit Schleifpapier. Die relative dunkle Schicht, die da gut zu sehen ist, scheint der Rest der Grundierung zu sein, welche man mit Schleifpapier aber gut runter bekommt:




In eine Ecke komme ich jedoch nicht rein, denn die befindet sich hinter den Tauchrohren, an der Gabelbrücke. Also muss sie komplett zerlegt werden.









Dazu einfach die Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Standrohre zur Hälfte rausdrehen und leicht mit einem Hammer draufschlagen. Danach können die Schrauben komplett entfernt und die Tauchrohre rausgezogen werden.
Bei mir gab dies allerdings eine kleine Sauerrei, da meine Gabel über ein offenes Ölbad verfügt, und ich Tauchrohre mit dem Gabelschaft nach oben aus den Standrohren zog. Zumindest glaube ich, dass mir nicht soviel Öl verloren gegangen wäre, wenn ich sie andersrum gehalten hätte. Vielleicht kann ein Experte sich ja mal dazu äußern und mir gleich dabei erläutern, wieviel neues Federöl der Gabel zugeführt werden muss, wenn ich sie wieder zusammensetze. 

*Nur, wie bekommt man die Staubabstreifer raus? Sie geben bei mir kein Stück nach und scheinen bald reinklebt worden zu sein. *


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## atx900 (25. April 2010)

Nabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (25. April 2010)

Achso, dies war ein kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Mir ist natürlich bekannt, dass es "Nabe" heißt, und nicht "Narbe". 
Es wäre aber nett, wenn jemand auf meine Frage eingehen könnte, wie ich die Staubabstreifer entfernen kann.


----------



## Greg House (27. April 2010)

Kauf dir ein Gebrauchtes MTB. Das wird wertiger sein als das Rad was Du Restaurieren möchtest. Das Rad ist Schrott.


----------



## zingel (27. April 2010)

hart aber wahr.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (27. April 2010)

Ãhm, warum ist es schrott? Schaltung und Bremsen funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag, der Rahmen ist bis auf den Lack noch gut in Schuss, die Felgen mussten bisher nicht einmal zentriert werden. Das Hauptproblem ist eben, dass ich wirklich jeden Tag damit fahre und das seit 7Jahren, bei jedem Wetter. Es war klar, dass durch die UmwelteinflÃ¼sse und den starken Gebrauch das Material leidet, aber zum GroÃteil fehlen dem Rad meiner Meinung nach nur ein paar neue Lager, ein neuer Antrieb ( Kurbel, Kette, Ritzelblock ), etwas Lack und Zeit. Das Lackieren stellt kein Problem dar, da ich dazu jemanden an der Hand habe.
Auch diverese Ersatzteile kÃ¶nnte ich evtl. wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger erwerben und wenn das nicht klappen sollte, wÃ¼rde ich auch gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene Teile aus dem Marktplatz in Kauf nehmen. Es geht mir nicht darum, am Ende ein super tolles Fahrrad zu haben. Es sollte nur nicht vor sich hin rosten und etwas QualitÃ¤t verbaut worden sein, damit es zuverlÃ¤ssig bleibt, wie es schon die letzten Jahre war.

Ich mÃ¶chte nicht groÃartig rumdiskutieren, aber ich sehe keine Argumente, weshalb das Rad "schrott" sein soll und bin der Meinung, dass ich mit etwas Eigeninitiative Geld sparen kann und ein Rad habe, was ich wieder ein paar Jahre fahren kann.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. 
Mein Budget betrÃ¤gt immerhin nur 150â¬ und ich stelle es einfach mal in Frage, ob ich dafÃ¼r ein zumindest gleichwertiges Rad bekomme - vorrausgesetzt, dass meinige wurde "rastauriert".
Ich bitte auch noch einmal ausdrÃ¼cklich darum, mir eure Meinung nÃ¤her zu bringen. Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich komplett auf dem Holzpfad, aber dafÃ¼r sehe ich selber bisher keinen Hinweis.

Ansonsten wÃ¤re es nett, wenn ihr mir bei Langeweile, oder auch Interesse den ein oder anderen Tip geben kÃ¶nntet, wenn ich irgendwo feststecke, wie jetzt mit den Staubabstreifern. Wenn dafÃ¼r irgendwelche Fotos o. Daten nÃ¶tig sind, bitte ich mir das mitzuteilen.


----------



## zingel (27. April 2010)

mit 150 Euro kommst du nicht weit, wenn du...

- Laufräder aus- und einpeichen, sowie neu beschichten 
- Gabel neu beschichten
- Antrieb komplett neu
- Gabel neu beschichten
....siehe deine Liste


ausser du nimmst absolute Billigware und ne Spraydose. Aber hier sind wir bei XC-Racing und da läuft eine besprayte Gabel ohne Dämpfung und ein verstellbarer Vorbau unter Schrott, zumindest nach meiner Ansicht. Wenn du eine Fahrbare Alltagsgurke willst, suchst du am besten nach einem alten MTB mit Starrgabel und Shimano DX Komponente, dann hast du einen Begleiter für viele Jahre. 



falls du noch mehr Argumente meinerseits wünschst, kannst du mir ja nochmal eine PN zusenden.


----------



## zingel (27. April 2010)

sowas hier....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Mountainbi...t_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5a1ce72b#ht_830wt_1167


----------



## Sheeeeeep (27. April 2010)

Bah, bis auf den Lack ist mein RÃ¤dchen ja in jeder Hinsicht besser ausgestattet. 
Ich muss fÃ¼r die Lackierung an sich so gut wie nichts zahlen, sondern die jeweiligen Komponenten nur abschleifen! Somit bleiben 150â¬ fÃ¼r die reinen Ersatzteile. Da bin ich der Meinung, kÃ¶nnte ich mit auskommen.
Einen Steuersatz fÃ¼r 50â¬ benÃ¶tige ich nicht, und wenn es ein guter sein soll, habe ich beispielsweise hier am Marktplatz auch schon welche gesehen, die fÃ¼r 20â¬ als neuwertig verkauft werden. Da kann ja eig. nicht viel dran sein, meine ich.
Und bespeichen kann ich die LaufrÃ¤der selber. Ist zwar etwas her, aber das dÃ¼rfte ich schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. April 2010)

Mal am Rande: das Scott aus der Auktion ist sicher nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik, aber die DX Komponenten funktionieren noch, wenn Dein Rad schon in den ewigen Jagdgründen chillt!


----------



## Greg House (27. April 2010)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Bah, bis auf den Lack ist mein RÃ¤dchen ja in jeder Hinsicht besser ausgestattet.
> Ich muss fÃ¼r die Lackierung an sich so gut wie nichts zahlen, sondern die jeweiligen Komponenten nur abschleifen! Somit bleiben 150â¬ fÃ¼r die reinen Ersatzteile. Da bin ich der Meinung, kÃ¶nnte ich mit auskommen.
> Einen Steuersatz fÃ¼r 50â¬ benÃ¶tige ich nicht, und wenn es ein guter sein soll, habe ich beispielsweise hier am Marktplatz auch schon welche gesehen, die fÃ¼r 20â¬ als neuwertig verkauft werden. Da kann ja eig. nicht viel dran sein, meine ich.
> Und bespeichen kann ich die LaufrÃ¤der selber. Ist zwar etwas her, aber das dÃ¼rfte ich schon hinbekommen.


 
Nicht bÃ¶se sein aber ein Rad mit der alten DX ist 100% viel Hochwertiger und haltbarer als dein jetziges Rad. Wenn Du ein bisschen Technische verstÃ¤ndnis hÃ¤ttest wÃ¼rdest Du es Garantiert nicht machen. WÃ¼nsch dir viel spaÃ beim Basteln
Mit 150,00EUR wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Denk an das Spezial- Werkzeug und natÃ¼rlich an die richtige GrÃ¶Ãe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (27. April 2010)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Bah, bis auf den Lack ist mein Rädchen ja in jeder Hinsicht besser ausgestattet.


dann wünsch ich dir auch viel Spass mit deinem Projekt.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (27. April 2010)

Naja gut, ich bin nicht unbedingt sooo bewandert mit den einen oder anderen Komponenten, aber ich las nur: "Stahlrahmen", "Cantileverbremsen", "Alufelgen" ( also keine Hohlkammer ), "Continental Slicks" und dann der Sattel. 

Das spezielle Werkzeug muss ich mir nicht kaufen. Das ist soweit alles da, bis auf der passende SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r das Tretlager, da ich damals ja bereits schon die Gabel und ein neues Tretlager, sowie neue Felgen nachgerÃ¼stet hatte. Aber da nehm ich den Rahmen einfach kurz zum nÃ¤chsten HÃ¤ndler meiner Wahl und dann hat sich das auch erledigt. Daher bleiben die 150â¬ wirklich fÃ¼r Ersatzteile Ã¼brig.
Soweit ich das im Marktplatz Ã¼berschaue, wÃ¤re es mit gebrauchten Teilen sogar mÃ¶glich, wenn ich meinen HÃ¤ndler in DD nicht davon Ã¼berzeugen kann, mir neue Teile zuzuschicken. Nur kenn ich mich mit den Teilen nicht sooo gut aus, was Steuersatz und Tretlager angeht, und mein Problem mit den Staubabstreifern besteht noch immer.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. April 2010)

Die RM-20 is übrigens ne Hohlkammerfelge... 
...und sie ist sogar aus Aluminium, nicht aus Carbon!


----------



## zingel (28. April 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die RM-20 is übrigens ne Hohlkammerfelge... :



und aus meiner Sicht die haltbarste von allen. Die fahre ich selbst an den meisten Klassikern.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (28. April 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die RM-20 is übrigens ne Hohlkammerfelge...
> ...und sie ist sogar aus Aluminium, nicht aus Carbon!



Da sieht man wieder, wie gut ich mich auskenne. -.-

Die Felgen, die ich jetzt habe, sind 6Jahre alt und mussten bisher nicht einmal zentriert werden und laufen schon einmal wesentlich leichter, als die Felgen meiner Freundin, an ihrem Coratec.

Ja gut, ich sehe schon, ihr habt eure Erfahrungen gesammelt und stellt Qualität vor Optik. Wie ihr schon merkt, sträube ich mich aber gegen so eine - entschuldigt - altmodische Gurke. In den ganzen 7Jahren musste ich wirklich nur Verschleißteile, wie den Antrieb, Bremsschuhe & Seilzüge wechseln. Sonst hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Rad, bis zu diesem Winter. Ich mag mein Rad und ich fuhr, bis ich die Gabel zerlegt hatte, auch noch immer sehr gerne mit ihm. Ich wollte es nur vor weiteren Schäden schützen und es etwas "restaurieren", damit ich wieder 1Jahre Ruhe habe, ehe sich vielleicht der nächste Rost an Schrauben etc. blicken lässt, oder die übrigen Verschleißteile gewechselt werden müssen.
Dass ihr es jetzt als Schrott anseht, erschüttert mich doch sehr und kann es auch noch immer nicht ganz nachvollziehen, denn bis auf die Gabel, das Steuerlager, Tretlager und die Laufräder muss nichts großartig zerlegt, ersetzt oder instandgesetzt werden. Dabei ist das Ersetzen der jeweiligen Teile auch kaum mit Arbeit verbunden.
Aber gut, ihr seht das villeicht objektiver.


Könnte sich vielleicht dennoch jemand mal zu den Staubabstreifern äußern? Bisher habe ich nur Beträge gefunden, wo direkt gesagt wird: "Nein, wenn sie nicht unbedingt raus müssen, lass sie drin", was aber nicht besonders hilfreich ist. Jetzt ist die Gabel blank und der Lack ist auch da. Also soll sie gefälligst auch lackiert werden - egal wie das Ganze hier nun ausgeht. Jedoch sind sie unmöglich abzukleben und somit müssen sie irgendwie raus, und wenn es geht in einem Stück!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2010)

das SO ein rad hier diskutiert wird... naja I'm out!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (28. April 2010)

Tja, wenn ihr nicht klare Argumente bringt, warum das Rad so "schrott" sein soll, sehe ich auch keinen Anlass dafÃ¼r, mich von meiner Meinung abbringen zu lassen. Jedoch ist dieser Thread eig. auch nicht dazu gedacht, ewig rumzudiskutieren, sondern ich habe auf eure Hilfe gehofft. DafÃ¼r gibt es solche Foren und es gibt auch Menschen ( wie mich, in anderen Bereich ), die gerne bereit sind anderen Menschen zu helfen. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gefragt, ob mir jemand bei meiner Problematik mit den Staubabstreifern helfen kann, aber entweder diejenigen kennen sich damit nicht aus, oder sie wollen mir scheinbar einfach nicht helfen. Ich frage mich aber wieso?
Ich kann mir nunmal kein qualitativ hochwertiges Fahrrad kaufen, was meinen Erwartungen gerecht wird. Dieses Rad hat 7Jahre tapfer durchgehalten, lÃ¤sst sich wunderbar fahren & schalten, und ihr seid der Meinung, es sei qualitativ gesehen schrott? Da frage ich mich, warum ich so lange keine Probleme hatte und immer voll zufrieden war. Klar kÃ¶nnte ich mir ein gutes gebrauchtes Rad im eBay ergattern, was euren Vorstellung schon eher entspricht, aber ich fahre mit meinem Rad auch gerne mal Ã¼ber Stock und Stein und lege auch etwas Wert auf das ÃuÃere. Das eBay-Rad, was mir da empfohlen wurde, sieht Ã¤uÃerlich nicht nur unansprechend aus, sondern die Bremsen sind schlecht, es ist schwer, es hat keine Federgabel, es hat nicht die geeignete Bereifung und der Sattel ist auch aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt. Das sind alles Sachen, wo ich dann wieder Geld reinstecken mÃ¼sste.
Mein Rad dagegen hat auch einmal 700â¬ gekostet und ich hab dabei noch einiges nachgerÃ¼stet. Schon allein die Federgabel hat mich 280â¬ gekostet und ich finde sie fÃ¼r meine Zwecke ausreichend.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2010)

es will dir keiner das rad ausreden, aber um auf das niveau, das hier normal diskutiert wird zu kommen, da bleibt nix mehr ueber.
darum wirst du als feedback hier einfach nur: kauf was neues/gebrauchtes bekommen.

das du mit dem rad spass haben kannst, das ist ja hier nicht die frage

bei der gabel wuerde ich sie dran lassen, da die sicher net soo toll gedichtet ist.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (28. April 2010)

Das Problem ist aber, dass die Federgabel ( man sieht es gut an den Fotos oben ) durch den vielen Schnee, die Kälte und das Salz des letzten Winters sehr stark angegriffen wurde. Der lack ist an der Gabelbrücke fast vollständig weggeblatzt gewesen und das Alu wandelte sich in Kristalle um - eine Art Oxidschicht. Stoppe ich diesen Vorgang also nicht, bedeutet das für meine Gabel, dass sich das Alu immer mehr auflösen wird, bis sie letztendlich irgendwann durchbricht. Verhindern kann ich das, in dem ich die Sauerstoffzufuhr mit einer Lackierung unterbinde. Jetzt habe ich die Gabel schon komplett abgeschliffen und komme bei den Staubabstreifern nicht mehr weiter. Nur abkleben scheint unmöglich, da ich es nicht schaffen werde, ohne etwas Alu zu überkleben, was ja eig. lackiert werden soll. Somit sieht man es hinterher wunderschön und das schwerwiegendere Problem wird sein, dass wenn ich diese Stelle dann mit einem Pinsel, oder einer ganz feinen Düse wieder nachlackiere, der Übergang wieder Platz für Wasser und Korrosion bietet. Ich habe sogar die Möglichkeit, zumidnest die Gabel beschichten zu lassen, aber ich vermute, dafür müsste ich alle Öffnungen komplett abdichten, und das nicht nur mit Klebeband / Malerband.
Beim Zusammensetzen kann man die Staubabstreifer doch sicher, mit einer ganz dünnen Schicht Silikon o.Ä., am äußeren Ring wieder abdichten, oder meinst Du die Dichtigkeit direkt an den Tauchrohren? Ich kann auch gerne noch einmal ein paar genauere Bild davon machen, damit es deutlicher wird.


----------



## Holgi (28. April 2010)

Moin,

also die Felgen zu lackieren halte ich für nicht Sinnvoll, Du solltest eher prüfen ob sie nicht getauscht werden müssen, die Felgenflanken unterliegen ja einem Verschleiß. Die würde ich fahren bis sie getauscht werden müssen. 

Der Vorbau läßt sich auch preiswert durch einen gebrauchten ersetzen, von den verstellbaren halt ich nix, max zur Ermittlung der benötigten Maße.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (28. April 2010)

Hallo und danke für Deinen Beitrag! 

Ich war der Meinung, die Felgenflanken haben eine gewisse Härte, damit sich nur die Bremsstempel abnutzen und nicht die Felge ( siehe Diamantschneider zB. ).
Unterliegen die Felgenflanken bestimmten Normen, dass man sie vielleicht messen könnte, um daraus abschätzen zu können, wann eine Felgenring überfällig ist?
Dann würde ich nur diese ersetzen, falls es notwenig ist, da gegen die alte Nabe ja nichts einzuwenden ist ( ? ) und Speichen nur wenige Cent kosten. 
Die Felgen zu lackieren, bzw. zu beschichten - welche Möglichkeit ich bei kleineren Teilen ja habe - sollte vor allem ein kosmetischer Punkt sein und eben um das alte Wissen wieder etwas aufzufrischen, wie man eine Felge einspeicht und ist nicht wirklich dringend erforderlich.

Den Vorbau fand´ ich damals einfach praktisch und habe ihn durch Zufall zum Preis eines guten, normalen Vorbaus bekommen. Mitlerweile schenke ich dem aber auch kein Vertrauen mehr, da er bei Lastwechseln am Lenker ( durch das Treten und Abstützen ), laut knackt. Somit ist er wahrscheinlich auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko, denn das Knacken kommt nicht von den Ritzeln, die sich auf der Innenseite befinden, wie ich schon selber nachgeprüft habe.


----------



## Holgi (28. April 2010)

Hi,

entweder die Wandstärke messen oder die Biegung der Flanke bei Maxdruck. Die Verschleissgrenze sollte sich im Web finden lassen.
Manche Felgen haben eine Markierung.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (28. April 2010)

Ja, laut einigen Foren ( auch hier irgendwo in einem Thread ), wird die Faustregel aufgestellt, dass 1mm pro Seite das unterste Minimum sein sollten. Ich messe bei meiner Felge im Schnitt 1,5mm. Somit sollte ich das wirklich im Auge behalten, oder direkt mit bei der "Restaurierung" beheben. Soweit ich das lese, sollte mein Felgenring auch über eine derartige Markierung verfügen, aber von der ist nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2010)

nicht jede felgen (eigentlich keine vernÃ¼nftige) hat diesen VerschleiÃ-Index. Wenn du die 1,5 richtig gemessen hast sind die noch ok. NÃ¤chste saison mÃ¼ssen aber eh neue her.
So, nun zur gabel:
Es war sehr leichtsinnig die gabel zusammengebau zu bearbeiten. Die Gleitrohre sind sehr empfindlich. Gerade bei Luftgabeln. Die Staubabsteifer muss man mit gewalt rauskloppen, und dann neue vorsichtig!!!! einseten. Wenn du die alten unbeschadet rausbekommst hattest du aber vielleicht GlÃ¼ck, Dichten tun sie dann aber meistens trotzdem nicht mehr. Neue sind aber definitiv nach der Zeit und Eisatzdauer zu drigend empfehlen. Nach einem vernÃ¼nftigen Gabelservice (80-100â¬) funktioniert sie warscheinlich besser als je zuvor.
Der Service ist definitiv nach dem Lackieren zu empfehlen. Besonders wenn man den Lack aushÃ¤rten muss. Neues GabelÃ¶l brachst du eh schon sein min. 4 Jahren.

Diesen bescheuerten Vorbau solltest du komplett tauschen gegen einen festen. Die Verstellung baucht kein Mensch und ein flacherer Winkel wÃ¼rde der Gurke bestimmt gut tun. AuÃerdem sparst du bestimmt 100gramm zu einem leichten mittelklassevorbau von smica, XCL, Procraft. Deinen bekommst du auch nie wieder kackfrei und irgendwann bricht er, oder rutscht einfach durch. -> sehr, sehr bÃ¶ser sturz.

Ãbrigens wÃ¼rde ich deine Reifen tauschen. Es sind billige und ultraschwere Drahtreifen UND total porÃ¶s.
Mit guten Faltreifen spart du viel gewicht, hast besseren grip (je nach Profil und anforderung) und einen besseren Pannenschutz.
Dann noch einen neuen Steuersatz. Deiner scheint total ausgewaschen und die Kugel und LaufflÃ¤chen sind 100% korrodiert. Sonst wÃ¼rde der rostige schmodder da nicht rauslaufen.
Damit wÃ¤ren wir bei ca. 200â¬. Das ist wirklich, wirklich, wirklich das aller nÃ¶tigste was du inventieren musst, damit die kiste wieder gut lÃ¤uft.
Ernsthaft. Ich kenn das problem von frÃ¼her dass einfach gar kein geld da ist. Aber wenn du das nicht tust, ist a) deine Gabel jetzt wirklich kaputt, und b) der Rest ist einfach so nicht mehr zu reparieren.
Nehm die RatschÃ¤ge bitte ernst. Alternativ kannst du dir eine neue starrgabel kaufen. Nur so kommst du billiger weg.
Die Raktion der anderen musst du verstehen. Das hier ist das falsche Forum. Hier gehts halt um rennmobile. Und das ist dein SchÃ¤tzchen nunmal wirklich nicht.

Hier nochmal ein Tipp fÃ¼r ganz wenig geld:
http://www.kh-krieger.de/Nabenpflege.htm
Wenn die Naben noch nie einen Service gesehen haben, wist du zumindest Kugeln und Konen tauschen mÃ¼ssen. Wenn du sie gereinigt hast wirst du sehen warum.
Ersatz gibts bei rose oder vielleicht gÃ¼nstig beim hÃ¤ndler umme Ecke.

PS.: Mach den hÃ¤sslichen hosenschutzring ab! Bitte! Das ist ein MTB! Nimm halt klett oder diese metallklammern.


----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2010)

Ich sehe eben erst die wirklich katastrophe an deinem Rad:
Die ultraschwere, ultrahÃ¤ssliche und bestimmt nichtmal im ansatz steife billig acera- oder noch schlimmer-Kurbel. Da kann man ja nochnichtmal die KB wechseln. Das muss wirklich weg. sowas gehÃ¶rt an ein 200â¬ Baumarktrad.
Und wenn man den Vorbau tauscht kann man auch gleich den Lenker wieder richtig montieren. Die Lenkerenden stehen sehr steil nach oben.
Man gewÃ¶hnt sich vielleicht an alles, aber das heiÃt noch nicht dass es gut ist.


----------



## Holgi (29. April 2010)

Hi,
so schlimm ist das mit der Kurbel auch nicht, eine neue ist eh fast gÃ¼nstiger als BlÃ¤tter erneuern.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Deore-Kurbel-Lager-Kassette-Kette::20736.html hier gibts z.B. alles fÃ¼r ca. 85,- damit ist der Antrieb fertig, zwei Felgen ca. 30/40,- Die wÃ¼rd ich aber erstmal lassen, ich schÃ¤tze die alten Varianten hatte noch keinen VerschleiÃindikator. Steuersatz z.B. FSA Pig 20,- hÃ¤lt ewig bei dem Rad.

Wenn umspeichen, dann mÃ¶glichst die gleichen Felgen nehmen und Speichen und Nippel erstmal lassen, bei dem Einsatzgebiet sollte das klappen.

Vorbau sollte neu so fÃ¼r 15-25,-â¬ zu bekommen sein evtl. auch gÃ¼nstiger.

Reifen gibts fÃ¼r nen 10er

EIne MÃ¶glichkeit wie man es machen kÃ¶nnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. April 2010)

EDIT//: Huch, wir sind ja schon auf Seite 2 und ich sehe erst jetzt eure BeitrÃ¤ge.

@RealNBK
Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Deinen Beitrag, und ich weiÃ gar nicht, worauf ich zuerst Antworten soll. 

Bei der Gabel habe ich aufgepasst. Die Dichtungen und Gleit- / Tauchrohre wurden abgeklebt. Ich habe irgendwann mal den Beruf als Feinmechaniker gelernt und bin daher nicht ganz unwissend. 
FÃ¼r die Gabel habe ich einen verifizierten HÃ¤ndler in DD, bei der die Gabel schon 2003 oder 2004 gewartet wurde, da eine Dichtung vÃ¶llig hinÃ¼ber war. WÃ¼rde mich, da ich die Jungs gut kenne, eben nur das Material und den Versand kosten, und daran hatte ich schon gedacht. Jetzt, wo Du es mir so verdeutlichst, wird es auch umgehend eingeleitet.
Vorbau war auch mir schon bewusst. ^^
Ach, die Reifen sind sprÃ¶de? Wie bist Du denn darauf gekommen? 
Der Vorderreifen ist aber kein billiger, es sei denn, 30â¬ Herstellerpreis ist wenig.

Der Steuersatz hat schon so einiges hinter sich und wurde versucht Ã¼bergangsweise wieder instand zu setzen. Dazu habe ich die Kugeln 24h in RostlÃ¶ser eingelegt gehabt, da auch kein KÃ¤fig mehr vorhanden war, bzw. nur noch Einzellteile, eine Kugeln wurden zusÃ¤tzlich eingesetzt, um die AbstÃ¤nde zwischen den Kugeln zu Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken und dann wurde ganz viel Fett dran gehauen. 
Das Problem ist, dass bei mir Ã¼ber den Vorbau Wasser in den Rahmen dringt, wenn es regnet und deswegen rosten die Kugeln weiter und das Ganze wird dann mit dem Fett Ã¼ber die Zeit unten ausgespÃ¼lt. Sieht halt nicht schÃ¶n aus, aber ist besser, als ein vÃ¶llig trockenes Lager, wo Kugeln fehlen. Jetzt wird er defintiv gleich mit gewechselt, wenn der Rahmen ggf. lackiert wurde.

Und wirklich vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Link Ã¼ber die Nabenpflege. Bisher wurde da wirklich noch nichts gemacht, und ich habe das neulich mal hochgerechnet, wieviele Kilometer das rad wohl entwa hinter sich hat, da ich in einem halben Jahr etwa 1000km fahre.
Nun gut, den Rest kannst Du Dir ja denken. 

PS: Der Hosenschutz war nunmal schon an der Kurbel dran, und da war es mir egal. 

Die Acero mag vllt. billig sein, aber die verrichtet seinen Dienst wirklich mehr als zuverlÃ¤ssig und leichtgÃ¤ngig. Gerade die ganzen SchaltvorgÃ¤nge laufen bei mir tadellos und ohne irgendwelches Geschleife, oder Gehake - bis auf die unmÃ¶glichen Ãbersetzungen, die man so kennt, wie Ã¼berall auf den kleinsten, oder den grÃ¶Ãten Ritzeln. Und, solche Kurbeln kauft man noch mit 500â¬ FahrrÃ¤dern stellenweise mit, denn mein Fahrrad hat mal etwas Ã¼ber 700â¬ gekostet, und da ar genau die selbe dran, bevor sie ausgetauscht werden musste! 
Achso, und Du hast den Antrieb vergessen, bei den ganz wichtigen Teilen, denn die Kette allein hat sich um schon so einiges gestreckt, wenn ich mir so anschaue, wo sie zwischen den Ritzeln liegt und wo sie fast drauf steht. Daher muss da auch unbedingt was gemacht werden.

@Holgi, ich wollte mich bezÃ¼glich gewisser Teile hier am Marktplatz nach nur *sehr* wenig gelaufenen Teilen umschauen. Wenn es soweit ist, schaue ich mich mal da durch. Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr ja was empfehlen. Derzeitig mÃ¶chte ich aber erst einmal das Rad komplett zerlegen und lackieren.
Da ich die Gabel wohl nach DD schicken werde, werde ich wohl einfach alles rausreiÃen, sie zum beschichten schicken und danach zum Service.


----------



## RealNBK (29. April 2010)

Was daran ist nicht Spröde?
Der Vordere dürfte mindestens 5 Jahre alt sein. So lange wird dieser Black shark (glaube ich) schon nicht mehr gebaut. Hinten scheint ein albert sport montiert zu sein. den gibts zwar noch, das ist aber kein wirklich guter reifen für das HR. Es sei denn bei dir sind die böden besonders tief und sandig. dann würde das aber niczht mit dem VR-Reifen zusammenpassen. Der hat im verhältnis viel zu wenig grip.
Vielleicht sagst du uns nochmal was du mit dem rad überhaupt anstellen möchtest.
Den Hosenschutz kann man ganz sicher abschrauben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

der reifen ist im eimer (voellig sproede)
die gabel faellt bals auseinander
der steuersatz ist durch,...

aber die bremse sieht noch wie neu aus


----------



## RealNBK (29. April 2010)

Zu deiner Gabelaktion.
ich denke dass sich die geschichte nicht lohnt.
Wenn du das Casting noch nochmal gründlich kugelstrahlst oder irgendwie anders die korrodierte schicht wegballsert und dann so rasch wie möglich grundierst und neu lackierst wird das spaß unter dem 5 euro baumarktlack sofort weiter korrodieren und den lack wieder absprengen. 
Das Unterteil besteht nicht aus Alu, sondern aus einer magnesiumverbindung.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. April 2010)

Die Frage nach dem Vorderrad war reiner Sarkamus, was das Smiley dahinter noch einmal genauer betonen sollte. 

Aus Magnesium? Da ist es ja noch leichter, die Oxidation in den Griff zu bekommen. Die oberste und damit, die kristaline Schicht habe ich nÃ¤mlich bereits entfernt. Somit muss das Magnesium nur noch vor Feuchtigkeit geschÃ¼tzt werde, und da die Gabel eben nicht mit 5â¬-Baumarktlack lackiert wird, sondern in einer groÃene Lackiererei beschichtet wird, sollte es lÃ¤nger halten, als zuvor.

Wie gesagt, der Hosenschutz hatte mich nicht gestÃ¶rt, sondern ich fand ihn nur praktisch.
Keine Angst, an der neuen Kurbel wird keiner dran sein, denn ich weiÃ schon in etwa, was ich mir da holen werde und diese Kurbeln haben alle keinen. 

Die Reifen sollte fÃ¼r alle UntergrÃ¼nde einsetzbar sein und fÃ¼r keinen so richtig - so wie der Vorderreifen, der mir schon oft den Hintern gerettet hat.


----------



## mete (29. April 2010)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Aus Magnesium? Da ist es ja noch leichter, die Oxidation in den Griff zu bekommen. Die oberste und damit, die kristaline Schicht habe ich nämlich bereits entfernt.



Und der Rest ist nicht kristallin oder was?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

was du da machst ist hochgradig lebensgefaehrlich... und das ganze um 100euro feur ne besch*** neue federgabel zu spaaren... mein gott! und sowas bezahlen wir dann mit unserer krankenkasse!


----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. April 2010)

mete, ich Sprach von der Oxidschicht und nicht von der Bauform des Materials, oder sonst irgendetwas, und ich denke, das war klar. 

no-pain, ich habe die Gabel zeitnah, nach dem Befall abgeschliffen! Ob nun 1/2mm mehr Material an der GabelbrÃ¼cke vorhanden ist, oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle, solang die Legierung darunter nicht weiter oxidiert und dass kann mit einer ordentlichen Lackierung / Beschichtung nie im Leben passieren. Da ist es weitaus gefÃ¤hrlicher, sich selbst ein Fahrrad zusammenzuschweiÃen, wie es hier am Forum scheinbar ja einige praktizieren. Denn wer garantiert mir, ohne die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte gerÃ¶ngt zu haben, dass diese halten?

Und, die scheiÃ beschissenen 100â¬ muss ich mir hart zusammensparen. Ich muss euch jetzt sicher nicht noch klar machen, wieviel ich im Monat zum Leben habe, oder?
Ich habe das GefÃ¼hl, manch einer denkt, ich habe den Thread nur aus Langeweile erÃ¶ffnet, oder bin ein Dagobert Duck, der an allen Ecken knausert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

dann kauf dir lieber fuer +/- 30euro ne gescheite starrgabel. die fahert sich au berechenbarer als eine hoppsige unterdaempfte halb verottete federgabel.
ich denke der thread kann dir weiterhelfen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. April 2010)

Hoppsige, ungedämpfte, halb verrotette Federgabel?

Hoppsig - hab ich keine Kentniss von
Ungedämpft - entspricht nicht der Wahrheit
halb verrottet - pure Übertreibung und wurde beseitigt

Natürlich werde ich mir eine Starrgabel einbauen, damit ich dann bei einer kleinen Berg- und Talfahrt im Wald richtig Spaß habe!
Der Link ist ja klasse, nur ich lege keinen Wert auf ein paar Gramm. Ich weiß, ich weiß, für manch Einen ist das wichtig und das wäre es mir auch, wenn mein Rad schwer wäre, aber solang ich das Rad mit einer Hand die ca. 60Stufen zu meiner Uni hochtragen kann, würde ich mal behaupten, es ist zumindest mir leicht genug.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

ich hab dir den link auch nicht empfohlen um gewicht zu spaaren, sondern weil es auch ein sammlung von preiswerten teilen ist


----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. April 2010)

Nunja, ich schick das Teil einfach nach DD und lass die da mal drüberschauen, denn die müssten sich ja am besten damit auskennen. Der besagte Service muss eh durchgeführt werden, und das wird mich auch nicht mehr kosten, als eine Starrgabel.
Ich ging halt zuerst davon aus, dass ich die Arbeiten selbst durchführen könnte, aber allein die Gleithülsen einzusetzen ist mir als Leihe zu riskant.


----------



## zingel (30. April 2010)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Ungedämpft - entspricht nicht der Wahrheit



was ist denn im rechten Rohr drin, wenn du die Plastikmutter oben entfernst?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (30. April 2010)

Ein Autoventil.


----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2010)

rechts nicht links! In der Duke ist eine feste Zug und eine leicht verstellbare zugstude drinnen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber ohne service ist es egal was drinnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (30. April 2010)

Huch, ich las nur "was ist da drunter". ^^
Gut eFrage, was da drunter ist. Ich hatte mir jedoch das Handbuch durchgelesen und da stand halt irgendwas von Dämpungssystem drin. Ich hab die Gabel zwar zerlegt, aber kann euch höchstens morgen ein Bild von machen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Mai 2010)

Geh doch in den nächsten Radladen und frag ob sie dir nicht ne gebrauchte Starrgabel haben. Sowas gibts manchmal um sonst. Mach dir vorne einen gescheiten Pneu drauf mit ordentlich Volumen, fahr ihn um 2 Bar und du hast mehr Dämpfung und Spass als mit der Duke. Vom gesparten Gewicht rede ich jetzt mal nicht, da dein Rad ja nicht schwer ist... Das was du machst ist einfach nur gebastelt. Aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug.


----------



## Greg House (2. Mai 2010)

Feinmechaniker gelernt?! Warum restauriest Du dann solch eine Gurke. Von Qualität müsstest Du doch Ahnung haben. Das arme Geld. Wer doch besser angelegt gewessen für ein Gebrauchtest Rad. Wünsch dir viel spaß mit dem Schrotthaufen


----------



## Sheeeeeep (2. Mai 2010)

Oh Gott, was man sich alles bieten lassen muss. Du hast so null Ahnung von dem, was Du da gerade von Dir gelassen hast. Ich wünsche mir mehr qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge dieser Art, damit sich mal wieder zeigt, wieviele dumme Menschen es auf diesem Planeten gibt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

und von raedern hast du keinen blassen


----------



## Steps85 (2. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt nur mal eine Frage:
Warum eröffnest du einen Tread, wenn dir eh egal ist was alle schreiben?
Beratungsresistenz auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Mai 2010)

Von seinem Fach hat er vieleicht Ahnung. Aber von Rädern offenbar nicht. Das Fokus ist ein Fass ohne Boden. Wenn du etwas tauschst zieht das fast zwingend das nächste Teil nach sich.  Also investier lieber in was gebrauchtes und nehm das Fokus als Stadt/Unirad. Oder spare bis du genug Geld hast für neue Teile.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (2. Mai 2010)

- 8Jahre alt ( ist mir gestern so aufgefallen )
- über 10.000km runter
- nie einen Defekt gehabt
- lediglich Antrieb u. Bremsen mussten immer nach ~1Jahr gemacht werden, durch den often Gebrauch
- war täglich und bei jedem Wetter im Einsatz

Da verstehe ich etwas anderes unter "schlechter Qualität".




Steps85 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur mal eine Frage:
> Warum eröffnest du einen Tread, wenn dir eh egal ist was alle schreiben?
> Beratungsresistenz auf höchstem Niveau.



Falsch! Ich habe um technische Hilfe gebeten und da kam bisher nur wenig  rüber.


Die Gabel ist ab Montag auf dem Weg nach DD. Jenachdem was die da zu der Gabel sagen, wird sich entscheiden, wie ich weiter verfahre.



billi joe schrieb:


> Von seinem Fach hat er vieleicht Ahnung. Aber  von Rädern offenbar nicht. Das Fokus ist ein Fass ohne Boden. Wenn du  etwas tauschst zieht das fast zwingend das nächste Teil nach sich.  Also  investier lieber in was gebrauchtes und nehm das Fokus als  Stadt/Unirad. Oder spare bis du genug Geld hast für neue Teile.



Naja, ich habe ja alle Arbeiten aufgeführt, die gemacht werden müssen. Sind diese abgeschlossen, sollte eig. nichts mehr so schnell kommen. Ich habe das Rad eben die letzten 1-2Jahre stark vernachlässigt, was Instandhaltung und Pflege angeht und das ist die Quittung. ^^
Ich verwende es doch auch zu 90% als Stadt u. Unirad, aber ich mags nicht, wenn mir die Gabel unter dem Hintern wegoxidiert, der Rost vom Steuerlager aus dem Rahmen läuft, ich Angst haben muss, dass mir jeden Moment der Vorbau wegbricht usw.. 
Wir werden sehn, welche Nachricht ich aus DD bekomme. Wenn die sagen, die Gabel muss nur gewartet werden, werde ich mein Vorhaben fortsetzen. Wenn nicht, weiß ich leider auch noch nicht, was ich mache. Wahrscheinlich die nächste Zeit zu Fuß gehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

da dir eh egal ist was wir schreiben... geh doch einfach


----------



## Sheeeeeep (2. Mai 2010)

Du hast es noch nicht verstanden, oder?
Ich habe um technsiche Hilfe gebeten.

Ich habe nicht darum gebeten, mir unendlich viele Beiträge zu hinterlassen, dass das Rad "schrott" ist, es sich nicht lohnt, ich lebensmüde bin, ich Geld aus dem fenster werfe, ich mir ein anderes Rad holen soll, oder was noch so in den meisten Beiträgen steht.
Als ich fragte, welche Argumente ihr habt, dass ich lieber ein anderes Rad kaufen sollte, kam nichts. Dann irgendwann kam, es sei qualitativ schlecht, und da frage ich mich, wieso es so lange gehalten hat, obwohl es soviel bewegt wurde, und das bei jedem Wetter?

Wenn es Dir nicht passt, dann geh Du doch, denn genau genommen, hast Du in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen, wenn Du mein Anliegen nicht berücksichtigst!

Dieses Kindergarteniveau hatte ich eig. nicht erwartet, als ich mich hier angemeldet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (2. Mai 2010)

das problem ist, dass du das rad halt anders nutzt und deshalb hier auf entsetzte Ablehnung stößt. Du hast im CC-Racing Bereich gepostet. Damit hat das rad leider genausowenig zu tun wie du. Es ist halt ne alltagsschlampe und du hast dehalb einen komplett anderen Anspruch an die Kiste.
Ich schlage vor, du ziehst dein Ding durch und berichtest hier wenn das rad wieder am rollen ist. Solltest du weitere Fragen haben, frag einfach. Falls was dummes kommt ignorier es einfach. Mehr gibts zur möhre nicht zu sagen


----------

